# period does it affect OPK's



## morggy1824 (Jan 31, 2008)

HI.
I'm 39 and in the pre-conception phase of  
This may seem trivial...but it's irritating at the mo.

My last Period started on 25th January...usually lasting 7 days of bleeding& spotting. It's 07th Feb  and i'm still bleed/spotting. Making it  14 days.
It's unusual for me.
I did give blood on the 25th...don't know if that would affect it?
I've also been extra stressed over different issues.

I am due to ovulate today(thursday)...I've just started my OPK tests.Tuesday was neg, wednesday was semi-pos.

Will my continued bleeding affect my testing?
I have a Drs appointment  nxt wk...i'm going to talk baby stuff with him...so hopefully he can give me advice.

Will post again if i have any news.


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Morrgy,

That sounds pretty unusual, especially if it is very different from your normal cycle. I don't know whether the continued bleeding would intefere with ovulation, but I'd definitely get it checked out with your doctor.

Hope it's nothing to worry about.

Good luck,
Minty


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't suppose that giving blood would have any effect on your cycle - isn't the body supposed to generate enough new blood cells to replace those "lost" within 24hrs? 

It sounds much more likely that extra stress at the moment is having an effect, although 14 days is a pretty long time to be bleeding/spotting. The fact that you're still bleeding shouldn't in itself affect the OPK results, as it's looking for a hormone level, but it could be indicative that your hormones are a bit out of whack this month. However, it sounds like your OPK testing is working as expected if you got a semi-positive yesterday, so I wouldn't worry too much about the whole thing, but it does sound like it's worth talking it over with your doctor, especially in relation to ttc. Are you checking your temps? If so, you should be able to clearly see if you've ovulated or not (we don't always ovulate, even after a +OPK) by whether or not you get a thermal shift upwards.


----------

